# Mango orange (cut pics added)



## Lildlege1 (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 11, 2014)

That looks luscious!  I'll bet you can't wait to cut it!
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## Relle (Feb 12, 2014)

Love the look of freshly made soap ITM, yours looks so edible. I wish it would stay like that.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks y'all . Yes Anna I can't wait to cut it lol. It smells yummy . I mixed grapefruit mango and orange with a splash of coconut . It smells so yummy


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks yum, sounds yum, I want cake.  Or maybe a fruit cocktail.  That blend sounds amazing. Can't wait to see it cut.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 12, 2014)

Fab colours.  But don't cut too early, or you'll get DDM....................


----------



## Lildlege1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Mango Orange Cut!!!


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow!  That is gorgeous!  Is it a funnel pour?
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## Lildlege1 (Feb 14, 2014)

No I just poured and then used a spoon to swirl


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Feb 14, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tienne (Feb 14, 2014)

That is so pretty!


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 14, 2014)

makes me want sherbert ice cream! gorgeous!


----------



## clhigh29 (Feb 14, 2014)

*Cut Pics*




Beautiful! My favorite colors.

That's gorgeous...very happy looking soap!

Spectacular. Looks like rainbow sherbert

Pretty soap!!

Beautiful soap!

Very pretty


----------



## kharmon320 (Feb 14, 2014)

Very pretty soap!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks y'all


----------



## Pilar (Feb 16, 2014)

I love your soap and... mold!!! Where I can get it?


----------



## Candybee (Feb 17, 2014)

Those are very pretty! I love the color combo and the scent you used. Very summery!!


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 17, 2014)

My kids would try to eat that! Rainbow Sherbet! <3


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 17, 2014)

Pilar said:


> I love your soap and... mold!!! Where I can get it?


Crafters is www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com


----------



## Lildlege1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes that is where I bought my molds. And thank you all for the comments.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jenn my grand kids ask me every day if they can eat it lol


----------



## TheVelvetLeopard (Feb 18, 2014)

what is a funnel pour?


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Feb 18, 2014)

TheVelvetLeopard said:


> what is a funnel pour?



It's where you pour the soap batter into the mold through a funnel. Here's a Soaping101 video about it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBwZUAxSPEY[/ame]


----------



## Jencat (Feb 20, 2014)

Love it!  It looks tasty.


----------

